# A disgusting act



## Synthaholic (Feb 17, 2011)

*The Auburn oak tree killer is in custody, but damage is already done*



Pretty twisted.  And a retired Texas State Trooper, too.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2011)

Very sad.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 17, 2011)

This is sports?


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 17, 2011)

California Girl said:


> This is sports?


Yes, dope.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 17, 2011)

For a tree?

Shit I'll remove it for free.  Oak burns great in a wood stove.


----------



## xsited1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> *The Auburn oak tree killer is in custody, but damage is already done*
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty twisted.  And a retired Texas State Trooper, too.



Bring in the tree mourners:


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 17, 2011)

Skull Pilot said:


> For a tree?
> 
> Shit I'll remove it for free.  Oak burns great in a wood stove.


Let me get this straight:  you would use wood that is poisoned with a powerful herbicide to cook your food?

I don't think you're that stupid.  I really don't.


----------



## Againsheila (Feb 17, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> *The Auburn oak tree killer is in custody, but damage is already done*
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty twisted.  And a retired Texas State Trooper, too.



That is disgusting.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 17, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > For a tree?
> ...



Let me straighten you out.

A wood stove heats my barn. And if I cooked on a wood stove any herbicide in the tree would burn off and rise up the chimney And you must be stupid to assume I cook food over an open flame in my home.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 17, 2011)

Skull Pilot said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



And that was evident in your post?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 17, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Try to think before your knee jerks.

On any wood stove the gases and residue of combustion rise up the chimney.  So even if you put a pot on top to cook in the herbicide that killed the tree is a non issue.

Have you ever seen a wood stove?


----------



## herceliaL (Feb 19, 2011)

Use some critical thinking.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 19, 2011)

dang, what a shame
someone has to take their sports obsession too far


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 19, 2011)

Skull Pilot said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


I wouldn't be so sure, and I certainly wouldn't risk my health or my family's health or even my barn animal's health just for some free wood.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 19, 2011)

DiveCon said:


> dang, what a shame
> someone has to take their sports obsession too far


It really is a shame, Dive.  I remember that tree very well from when I lived in Tuscaloosa and would travel down to Auburn.

I hope they throw the book at him.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 19, 2011)

What a tool...a retired state trooper and a grandfather?  This is inexcusable.

I hope he does prison time.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 19, 2011)

I hope he gets off with a slap on the wrist

That way the Auburn fans get to show their appreciation to him. Hope he doesn't own a house.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Feb 19, 2011)

The  guy is a  asshole I hope he gets the 10 .


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 19, 2011)

He bailed out of jail yesterday. He will do prison time, significant time, I imagine.

His children have received death threats, and are under police protection now.

A group of Bama students have raised over $22,000 in just under 3 days to help in replacing the trees. 

Donate here:

Tide for Toomer&#039;s | Facebook


----------



## xotoxi (Feb 19, 2011)

Disembowelment followed by flaying of all of his skin would be too kind.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 19, 2011)

It's one thing to steal a mascot's head over the weekend. Or to burn a jersey (which I always thought was stupid since you have to buy the jersey first). But this shit is way over the line. I don't care how much someone dislikes or even hates Auburn, you don't destroy heritage like that--it's more than just a tree to that school.

The silver lining is that this shows the character of a lot of Alabama fans who have shown sympathy for Auburn and recognize the boundaries of the rivalry. Just goes to show that any group has their designated whackjobs. I just hope an Auburn fan doesn't retaliate by doing something equally as wrong.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 19, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> He bailed out of jail yesterday. He will do prison time, significant time, I imagine.
> 
> *His children have received death threats, and are under police protection now*.
> 
> ...



That's not right.  His children have nothing to do with this.  I hate when people go too far in their righteousness.


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 19, 2011)

Donations now up to $32,000


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 19, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> > He bailed out of jail yesterday. He will do prison time, significant time, I imagine.
> ...


another example of over reaction
but at least Bama fans are showing they are not like this guy


----------



## Kat (Feb 19, 2011)

I have been saying for a long time that bama and auburn needed to stop playing one another.
People not in the state have no clue just how nasty the rivalry is.

Totally absurd. I heard he could get up to 2 years.


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 19, 2011)

Kat said:


> I have been saying for a long time that bama and auburn needed to stop playing one another.
> People not in the state have no clue just how nasty the rivalry is.
> 
> Totally absurd. I heard he could get up to 2 years.



I think he'll be lucky to get only 2 years.

That is just for the criminal mischief charge. He has several more charges coming, but they haven't been issued yet.

I'm guessing he goes away for at least 5 years, and that's with good-time.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 19, 2011)

They'll have to bring in a judge from New Jersey.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 19, 2011)

Madeline said:


> They'll have to bring in a judge from New Jersey.


actually, they might need one from the UK
LOL
remember, judges go to colleges


----------



## westwall (Feb 19, 2011)

What a complete asshole!  We had something similar happen out here too....


Paying homage to the fallen 'Shoe Tree' | LahontanValleyNews.com


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 19, 2011)

Red staters take college sports seriously. The perp looks like he barely graduated HS though.


----------



## Jon (Feb 19, 2011)

Am I the only person who is thinking, "It's just a fucking tree"?

No?


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 19, 2011)

Jon said:


> Am I the only person who is thinking, "It's just a fucking tree"?
> 
> No?



The thought had occurred to me as well.

It's still illegal, though.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 19, 2011)

Jon said:


> Am I the only person who is thinking, "It's just a fucking tree"?
> 
> No?


its still disgusting to take a sports rivalry to this level


----------



## Kat (Feb 20, 2011)

Jon said:


> Am I the only person who is thinking, "It's just a fucking tree"?
> 
> No?



It meant a lot to AU. Toomers Corner is where they gather after a game. It is a ''tradition'' they have had for many years. They win, they ''roll'' Toomers Corner.

I hate AU...but what was done was definitely wrong.


----------



## Kat (Feb 20, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > I have been saying for a long time that bama and auburn needed to stop playing one another.
> ...





I was just going by what Megyn Kelly said yesterday.


----------



## Douger (Feb 20, 2011)

Whaddya expect from a fucking Nazi ? ....and a Texican to boot.
It's a wonder he didn't go to the "rolling" and open fire.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 20, 2011)

Kat said:


> Jon said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only person who is thinking, "It's just a fucking tree"?
> ...



As you should.


----------



## manifold (Feb 20, 2011)

Jon said:


> Am I the only person who is thinking, "It's just a fucking tree"?
> 
> No?



No, you're not.

I heard about this on the radio the other day (and they even played his call bragging about it), I laughed my ass off.

A dick move, sure.  But worthy of hard time?  I mean shit, it's not like they were pitbulls.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 20, 2011)

manifold said:


> Jon said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only person who is thinking, "It's just a fucking tree"?
> ...


It's not just the trees, it's the dosage of the chemicals he used.  There are serious penalties for environmental terrorism.


----------



## manifold (Feb 21, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Jon said:
> ...




I know they'll go after him for illegal chemical dumping, but everything I've read says that it poses no health risks so I can't imagine thats worth hard time either.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 21, 2011)

manifold said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



No health risks to humans, mani.  If they do not excavate that soil, they'll never be able to replant in it...and the excavated soil will have to be disposed of as chemical waste.


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 21, 2011)

He will do time, and probably a good bit. My bet is 5 years or more.

$80,000 has been raised to replace the trees and clean up the damage. $40,000 of that has come from Tide for Toomers via facebook, the remainder raised through AU.

And while they are trees, they are more than trees. They are a symbol to Auburn fans, an icon. They were State property as well, so the guy is screwed. He thought he would be a hero and drive the schools apart, but he has become a villain, united the fanbases, and the schools have drawn closer together.


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 21, 2011)

Madeline said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



The chemical will eventually disappear, but over a period of 8-10 years. And it is not toxic to humans.

I expect Auburn will remove and replace the soil, and replant the trees quickly, because the AU fans are going to roll the first thing they find near that corner the next time Auburn wins.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 21, 2011)

Madeline said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



And who should pay for all that?   Take the guys house


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 21, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



Of course....he rents.

He listed a car and a chainsaw as his possessions?

A car and something inconsequential, I remember.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 21, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



So you don't know how a wood stove works. Just admit it it's OK.


----------



## sitarro (Feb 21, 2011)

Team sports fans....... pathetic.


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 21, 2011)

Fan is just a shortened version of fanatic.
Heck they may start blowing thenselves up and such.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 21, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



LOL.....I should have known

How about a million hours of community service?


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 21, 2011)

We're just going to send this guy to hang with Tyrone and the Posse for a few years.

Ironically, he's actually done more to calm the rivalry than inflame it. I haven't seen these two fanbases this close since the death of Shug Jordan.


----------



## kwc57 (Feb 21, 2011)

Kat said:


> I have been saying for a long time that bama and auburn needed to stop playing one another.
> People not in the state have no clue just how nasty the rivalry is.
> 
> Totally absurd. I heard he could get up to 2 years.



I think people understand because it isn't just there.  Just about every school has just as heated of a rivalry.  I have a sister-in-law who is an Oklahoma Sooners fan and she HATES Oklahoma State and Texas.  When I say hate, I mean hate.

The fact that my son who is a senior picked OSU over OU has been a bitter pill for her to swallow.  She has never been to college and her whole perception of college is football teams.  She doesn't realize that OSU has a better engineering program than OU....plus OSU offered my son a larger scholarship than OU did.  None of it matters to her, she is a Sooners fan and that is all that matters.


----------



## manifold (Feb 21, 2011)

Madeline said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



I'm not saying don't fine him up the ass.

I'm saying I don't think it's worth hard time.  A couple years probation fits the crime IMO.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 21, 2011)

manifold said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...


It's the act, not the results.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 21, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...


 
Hopefully, it won't happen against Alabama for a generation.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 21, 2011)

Skull Pilot said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


I don't accept at face value your statement that there is no danger from the chemicals, no.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 21, 2011)

kwc57 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > I have been saying for a long time that bama and auburn needed to stop playing one another.
> ...


FSU fans are very fortunate:  they get to hate the Gators AND Miami!


----------



## manifold (Feb 21, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Is that why drunk drivers stopped at roadblocks spend the same amount of time in jail as ones that have killed somebody?


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 21, 2011)

He's going to jail, that is certain.

The only remaining question is for how long and what will the additional charges be.

Consensus here, among fans of BOTH schools, is that he go away for the maximum, whatever that is.

The Killer of the Charter Oak got 9 years.

I'm guessing this guy will get around 5.


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 22, 2011)

Updyke is on his 4th court appointed attorney. No one wants to represent him, and finding a lawyer without a conflict of interest is going to be impossible in this State.

They need to go ahead and move the venue. Simply finding him an attorney is proving to be a real task, and would certainly be an issue at appeal.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Feb 22, 2011)

xsited1 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > *The Auburn oak tree killer is in custody, but damage is already done*
> ...








 ~BH


----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 23, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



LOL.

You can't admit that you have no clue as to how a wood stove works.  Tell me are you afraid of your furnace too because it works almost exactly the same way as a wood stove.

A wood stove is air tight.  There are usually controls on the exterior doors that regulate the intake of cool air from the room to be used for combustion.  Since heat rises, all combustion gases and smoke rise up the chimney.

If properly installed, no combustion waste is vented inside.


----------



## Sallow (Feb 23, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > For a tree?
> ...


----------



## manifold (Feb 23, 2011)

I still say they were just fucking trees and you guys are allowing the dispicableness of the act regarding there sentimental value to cloud your objectivity.

Unfortunately for this guy, it's quite possible that the judge & jury will suffer a similar lapse in judgement and send him away for longer than most rapists.

Cest la vie


----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 23, 2011)

manifold said:


> .
> 
> Unfortunately for this guy, it's quite possible that the judge & jury will suffer a similar lapse in judgement and send him away for longer than most rapists.



I'll take that bet.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 23, 2011)

manifold said:


> I still say they were just fucking trees and you guys are allowing the dispicableness of the act regarding there sentimental value to cloud your objectivity.
> 
> Unfortunately for this guy, it's quite possible that the judge & jury will suffer a similar lapse in judgement and send him away for longer than most rapists.
> 
> Cest la vie


So, if terrorists destroy the Statue Of Liberty, no harm no foul because it's just metal, and symbolism means nothing?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 23, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > I still say they were just fucking trees and you guys are allowing the dispicableness of the act regarding there sentimental value to cloud your objectivity.
> ...



The statue of liberty was man made and bore a cost of material and labor.  A tree doesn't possess those characteristics.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 23, 2011)

Skull Pilot said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...


French costs, French labor, from over 100 years ago.

But keep flailing.


----------



## manifold (Feb 23, 2011)

Skull Pilot said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



Which side?


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 23, 2011)

wait, are we now claiming that the destruction of those trees has no cost?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 23, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Who cares who bore the cost or performed the labor?  A statue is worth more than a tree because of the effort involved in its creation.

A tree requires no such effort.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 23, 2011)

DiveCon said:


> wait, are we now claiming that the destruction of those trees has no cost?



No, I am arguing that the trees are not analogous to the Statue of Liberty as some idiots would believe.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 23, 2011)

manifold said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



That a guy who poisons a tree will see more jail time than a rapist.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 23, 2011)

manifold said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -42 reputation points from manifold.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


 
Yet, here you are, bothering with it.


----------



## manifold (Feb 23, 2011)

Skull Pilot said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



I hope he doesn't, because I don't think his crime is anywhere near as heinous as rape.  But from what i've read, he could get 5-10 years in prison.  I've heard of rapists getting less than 10.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 23, 2011)

manifold said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



Shit, some murderers get less than 5-10.

I'm sooo glad we have our priorities straight in this country.


----------



## manifold (Feb 23, 2011)

Skull Pilot said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



And what about child molestors?  Sometimes they get out in 3!

But of course a child's lost innocence is nothing compared to a bunch of drunk colleges students having to plant new trees.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 23, 2011)

manifold said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...


You keep concentrating on the trees instead of the illegal act.


----------



## manifold (Feb 23, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Actually, I'm seeing the whole forest.  You're the one who can't see it because your too focused on the trees.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 23, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



The severity of charges for destruction of property are directly related to the value of the property.

Wood is going for about $200 a cord.


----------



## manifold (Feb 23, 2011)

If some of you emotional half wits want to convince yourselves that this crime is equal to or worse than rape and child molestation go ahead and knock yourselves out.

I prefer sanity.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 23, 2011)

Skull Pilot said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...


Again, for the slow-witted:  it's not a destruction of property issue as much as it's an environmental terrorism issue.  He's not going to pay huge fines for killing trees, but for using concentrated poison.

If he had used a chainsaw, he wouldn't be in nearly as much trouble.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 23, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


i think there are actually multiple issues involved
the destruction of school property, the use of chemicals, the intended purpose of the terrorism of the student body of AU


----------



## Madeline (Feb 24, 2011)

manifold said:


> If some of you emotional half wits want to convince yourselves that this crime is equal to or worse than rape and child molestation go ahead and knock yourselves out.
> 
> I prefer sanity.



No one is claiming a tree is worth as much as a child, mani.  Doesn't mean people cannot be outraged just the same...this was just so *vile*.


----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2011)

DiveCon said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...





Wasn't school property. Was in ''town'' on a corner by a drugstore called Toomers ie Toomers corner.
And yeah it was a vile act.....about as vile as the AU fans that ransacked a house of Saban's....long before the tree killing.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 24, 2011)

Kat said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


ok
then the destruction of someones property


whats really sad about this is that someone can let a silly sports rivalry take it to this level


----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2011)

DiveCon said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



True...but it has been on this level since I could remember. I have said for years that they need to stop playing one another.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 24, 2011)

Kat said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



Meh, college football is a religion down south.  The Florida-Florida State rivalry is just as bad.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 24, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Environmental terrorism?  That's funny.

If the herbicide was legal it is still only a destruction of property issue.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 24, 2011)

Skull Pilot said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Nitrious oxide is also legal, but if I spray an old growth forest with it until all plant life dies....somewhat more serious, Skull Pilot.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 24, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



ALL plant life in the town didn't die just a tree.  What's with the exaggeration in this case?

A tree was killed using a legal herbicide in an act of vandalism nothing more.


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 24, 2011)

Cleanup of the affected area is also included in the damages. It is a park, on school property, owned by the State. Estimates to clean up the area and replace the trees/soil are already well over $200,000.

It is believed that Updyke will face Federal charges in addition to the felony he was arrested on, but as of 2/24/11 no Federal charges have been filed, though Federal agents were instrumental in his capture.

He's going away for a long time. While initially the thought was 2-5 years, that has changed since the charges were first published. The latest consensus seems to be 10 years or more (10 years is the maximum for the Criminal Mischief I he is facing).

The Tide for Toomers facebook page has now raised over $45,000 for the tree replacement fund.


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 24, 2011)

Here is what Auburn is doing to try and save the trees, and reclaim/replace the soil. It is very involved:

http://ocm.auburn.edu/news/toomers_remediation110223.pdf


----------



## manifold (Feb 24, 2011)

Madeline said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > If some of you emotional half wits want to convince yourselves that this crime is equal to or worse than rape and child molestation go ahead and knock yourselves out.
> ...



The outrage is warranted, no argument here.

But IMO, it doesn't deserve jail time.  Certainly not more than 6 months anyway.


----------



## manifold (Feb 24, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> The latest consensus seems to be 10 years or more (10 years is the maximum for the Criminal Mischief I he is facing).



See what I mean?  Fucking ridiculous.

First offense child molestors are usually out in 18 months or less.

Perspective people!  It's two fucking *TREES!*


----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 24, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> Cleanup of the affected area is also included in the damages. It is a park, on school property, owned by the State. Estimates to clean up the area and replace the trees/soil are already well over $200,000.
> 
> It is believed that Updyke will face Federal charges in addition to the felony he was arrested on, but as of 2/24/11 no Federal charges have been filed, though Federal agents were instrumental in his capture.
> 
> ...


200K to dig up some dirt and replant a tree?

Sounds like a fucking scam to me.


----------



## manifold (Feb 24, 2011)

Skull Pilot said:


> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Cleanup of the affected area is also included in the damages. It is a park, on school property, owned by the State. Estimates to clean up the area and replace the trees/soil are already well over $200,000.
> ...



Probably a union job.


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 24, 2011)

All I can say is I'm glad I don't have you rocket scientists managing my trees.

Or my legal system  

Updyke is toast. 

And the Federal charges haven't even been filed yet.


----------

